# Chapin backpack sprayer 24v or 20v



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

I am going to order one of these tonight and just noticed they offer 2 different ones, a 24v and a 20v branded with black and decker. Going to get the multiple nozzle setup to spray pgr and pre-emergent on 5500 sq/ft. Does it really matter which one you get?


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

I think the 24v (63924) might actually be a bit older. It's definitely harder to find and more expensive than the 20v Chapin branded (63985) or the B&D branded (63980). I got mine on Amazon shipped free with Prime. Looks like there's a pretty good "Used - Like New" Amazon Warehouse deal available at the moment.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

If you check out the thread on the 20v, you'll find a post that shows you how to get the price match on a lower priced unit, and have them send you a check for the difference. It worked for me!


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Thx for thevfeedback


----------

